# New need for speed : hot pursuit



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like its going back to its roots, I actually loved shift but concede it wasnt need for speed really. But now the Criterion chaps have taken over im hoping for a need for sped / burnout mash up with cops 


Its got good reviews too

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/objects/001/001321.html


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 19, 2010)

it's fukin ace... FACT


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2010)

Never liked the olde NfS...but this looks ok...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2010)

i think im going to pick up a copy tonight , that will be my weekend gone lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 19, 2010)

I think Need for Speed: Trivial Pursuit would be more interesting.

"In which country did..."
"TRUCK!!"
"No, I'm afraid that's incorrect."


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2010)

So I actually went and bought this on the PC, and it keeps on crashing to desktop as soon as you launch a race. There is no patch coming out and the only way i could get it running at all is to disable 3 out of my 4 cores. Its really shoddy work on EA / Criterions side. I am not the only person to have been experiencing it either. Im really gutted / pissed off 

at least when Fallout NV came out within 2 days 2 patches were out....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2010)

finally the patch for the pc and multic core issues is out

http://www.needforspeed.com/downloads

I will be giving it a go tonight and will report back later


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok installed the patch , now runs like a dream , looks stunning and is really good fun, its kinda like burnout ( which is no surprise coming from criterion )

Recommended  

If anyone else has it on PC , fancy a race / chase?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2010)

im on the 360, just seem to play the cop ones tho, i love taking down peopl with the spike strips


----------



## electroplated (Jan 3, 2011)

i got this for xmas with a PS3, can't stop playing it 

anyone up for a bit of online action?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2011)

Gave in and bought this, should be with me in a couple days. Can't wait to get it online!


----------



## electroplated (Jan 3, 2011)

it's really really good fun


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2011)

so similar to burnout 3 it's untrue, but a damned good game if you ask me, pursuits are great fun.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 3, 2011)

This has been despatched for me too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so similar to burnout 3 it's untrue, but a damned good game if you ask me, pursuits are great fun.



I LOVE the Burnout series!



mwgdrwg said:


> This has been despatched for me too



Excellent, just got my email saying it's despatched too.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so similar to burnout 3 it's untrue, but a damned good game if you ask me, pursuits are great fun.


 
It's basically the Cops & Racers dlc package from Burnout: Paradise City turned into a whole game.

It totally fucking rocks. I've not had much chance to play it (got AssCreBro to contend with first) but come February when the missis goes to Oz for a month, I will be _blazing_ shit everywhere on this game and GT5.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 5, 2011)

This game is good but hard, i cant seem to win any more races


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 5, 2011)

My main achievement last night was getting gold on the Vanishing Point level.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2011)

*shakes fist @ Paulie*

Breaking my rekkids, dammit! Sorry I didn't finish that race on Sat nite - got signed out of PSN thanks to my router


----------



## electroplated (Jan 11, 2011)

kyser - i'm 'electroplated' on PS3 and I'll be well up for some online action tonight if you're free...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2011)

Will drop a friend request in, but my weektime playing is somewhat circumscribed by Dadhood unfortunately (altho I will soon have a whole month of evenings to play with ), so am usually only around after 10pm, but will keep an eye out for sure. Do you have a headset too?


----------



## electroplated (Jan 11, 2011)

no headset yet - is it worth having one for NFS? Haven't got any other games yet as I've been a XBOX user until my wife got me a PS3 for xmas...
after 10pm is fine with me, I usually have to wait till about then to gain access to the TV anyway


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2011)

The usability of headsets on NFS is a question I want to answer too!


----------



## electroplated (Jan 11, 2011)

i mainly just hear the odd child making whooping and shrieking noises which I put on mute immediately. in an online game of 8 players, I rarely see more than one with an active headset...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> *shakes fist @ Paulie*
> 
> Breaking my rekkids, dammit! Sorry I didn't finish that race on Sat nite - got signed out of PSN thanks to my router


yes, i was having some problems as well with my router signing me in and out.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 12, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> My main achievement last night was getting gold on the Vanishing Point level.


 
Apparantly the makers are running a comp where if you are fastest on this track in the world you win a 48inch telly - i'm gonna have a futile go tonight.

My username is Thunderponce on ps3, if anyone wants someone on their autolog they are better than.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 12, 2011)

is there a thread for PS3 profile names kicking about like the xbox live one, I can't seem to find it?

oh and D'wards, I'm about to log on now if you want a go?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2011)

D'wards said:


> Apparantly the makers are running a comp where if you are fastest on this track in the world you win a 48inch telly - i'm gonna have a futile go tonight.
> 
> My username is Thunderponce on ps3, if anyone wants someone on their autolog they are better than.


 
Have you replied to my stalker friend request? I'm KYSER_SOZE_SW2...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2011)

electroplated said:


> is there a thread for PS3 profile names kicking about like the xbox live one, I can't seem to find it?
> 
> oh and D'wards, I'm about to log on now if you want a go?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/280461-PSN-Usernames

It's a sticky.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2011)

Blasted Royal Mail cocked up my order, should have been here by now...Amazon have just despatched another copy...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Blasted Royal Mail cocked up my order, should have been here by now...Amazon have just despatched another copy...


 
It's sooooooooo addictive!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't know...


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Have you replied to my stalker friend request? I'm KYSER_SOZE_SW2...


 
Certainly have Stanley.

The Vanishing point comp is from ign.com - you need to register on the site to enter. My best time is 4 secs behind the leader, and i can't understand how he/she does it so blumming fast, can see where they would make up a couple of secs on me, but 4?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, I can't find it anywhere on the ign website...got a link to the compo page?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2011)

Cant find it now!

Try going thru these links on this page

(can't access from work myself)

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/press...launches_Need_for_Speed_Autolog_Challenge.php


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2011)

I've just noticed the banner saying 'IGN Autolog Challange' 

Stupid little thing tho. One of those skinny efforts.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2011)

Thinks its a good thing - more gamemakers/gamesites should run psn competitions like that - i suppose a racing game is perfect for it.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 14, 2011)

My Best on the competition Vanishing point 1.15.31 - think the leader is in the 1.11s, so got a ways to go...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 14, 2011)

What's the gold medal winning time? I was a second under that.

Spent last night playing BlackOps online, mainly team deathmatch...will get some NFS in over the weekend tho, oooo, yes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2011)

My copy finally turned up today, any Xboxers about tonight for some racing?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 14, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> What's the gold medal winning time? I was a second under that.
> 
> Spent last night playing BlackOps online, mainly team deathmatch...will get some NFS in over the weekend tho, oooo, yes.


 
Gold medal time is 1.22, so the top fella is 11 seconds under that, cannot understand how!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably will be. Make sure you get the 1.1 update via the xbox dash (game add-ons). It's about 250mb with a few free cars, you need it to play with others on the same patch. Game doesn't prompt you, which is a bit annoying.


----------



## chintz (Jan 14, 2011)

should be on nfs later


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Probably will be. Make sure you get the 1.1 update via the xbox dash (game add-ons). It's about 250mb with a few free cars, you need it to play with others on the same patch. Game doesn't prompt you, which is a bit annoying.


 
Just installed the main game, how do you get the update? Is it via that code that comes with it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 15, 2011)

No,  go to the dashboard and game add ons I think.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I figured it out, bit hidden away as the title is clipped in the market place listing so it's not obvious...anyway...yeah good game, good fun, although I have to say the Burnout series does a better sensation of speed! Really like the internal social networking thing where you can tell people you've just beaten their times. 

Had a great online game too, looks like this one is a keeper.


----------



## chintz (Jan 15, 2011)

Never done all the online stuff before ( as mentioned else where the last console I really played on was the mega drive) Playing on line has made me realise hot fucking shit I am at playing games  Kid_Eternity had been playing the game for about 10 minutes and he beat all my scores ( as did mwgdrwg)

but it fuck it it is still good fun


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2011)

Hehe yeah the beating scores things is quite compelling!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2011)

Innit. A mate beat me on one (have to bust 3 racers) by a minute 17 seconds and I can't get anywhere near it!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally!! After starting this thread and buying and patching the game my pc died a day later. Ive just got it back up and running and im loving it, just been playing the single player at the moment  but if anyones up for a race on pc let us know your user name as im well up for some multiplayer action


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2011)

D'wards said:


> Gold medal time is 1.22, so the top fella is 11 seconds under that, cannot understand how!


 
I was happy just getting within 0.2s of your time - I know exactly where I lost it too, I had to make a teeny swerve just before the finish line which kicked me down to 175mph 

Once I'd sussed you have to use the shortcut things became obvious...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like I was wrong, novelty has worn off so this is getting sold. Prefer Burnout Paradise, love stupid fast arcadey racing or proper racing not a mishmash of both...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jan 27, 2011)

My opinion - this is the worst of all the NFS titles! I managed a full 2 hours before filing it next to Undercover and Prostreet at the back of the cupboard.

Carbon was by far the best of the NFS titles.

Forza 3 is way better.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 27, 2011)

i've been playing this and only this since christmas - the online side of it still has me hooked.

things like the spikes and EMP just remind me of mario kart style gameplay and that's what keeps me going back i reckon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2011)

Dr_Herbz said:


> My opinion - this is the worst of all the NFS titles! I managed a full 2 hours before filing it next to Undercover and Prostreet at the back of the cupboard.
> 
> Carbon was by far the best of the NFS titles.
> 
> Forza 3 is way better.


 
I've never liked the series, only got this due to many recommendations from friends...hey ho will be selling it for more than I bought it for so result.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 31, 2011)

im on now (PS3) if anyone wants a race..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus, the 2nd hand prices on this just tanked, barely able to sell it for a score...might end up keeping it at this rate...


----------



## electroplated (Feb 23, 2011)

anyone got the 'arms race' expansion yet? I'm online having a go now but very few players about


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus, the 2nd hand prices on this just tanked, barely able to sell it for a score...might end up keeping it at this rate...


 
You can get £22 at Argos, and £20 at Gamestation still.

I'm debating selling it myself, as I only have time for Halo Reach these days.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2011)

It's going for around 15 quid second hand now...it's going to be listed again, really only playing Battlefield BC2 these days...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2011)

managed to get a proper online connection sorted this morning and hammered this for most of the rest of day.

cracking online stuff and i managed to break a couple of kyser's records after a few attempts. just unlocked the exotic cars and drove through the desert at silly speed dodging cops, it was manic fun


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2011)

Just got my copy back off a *business associate* who was supposed to drop it off at the weekend.

Have to get back on that Autlog Challenge horse again from the looks of it...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2011)

yep 

had a good little interceptor sesh the other night with electroplated, he kicked my arse from here to seacrest county....


----------



## electroplated (Mar 3, 2011)

i thought it was pretty close myself! 

must get back online again soon for a rematch


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 8, 2011)

Righty-hoedy then. Got you all some new times to beat, beyatches. I also managed to sneak a gold in the special with the Merc SL65. Oh yeah.

Pity you can't have teams in NFS really...still, I've got my gaming mojo on the go now (it's only taken 2 weeks...ffs@self) so will be up for some online action guys


----------



## electroplated (Mar 8, 2011)

i'll try and get online after work today - bring it on!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 8, 2011)

Seen your record breaking last night kyser but too pissed to even try and match. No online for me tonight as the match in Spain will be taking my attention, maybe later in week


----------



## electroplated (Mar 8, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Righty-hoedy then. Got you all some new times to beat, beyatches.



Right backatcha


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be back tonight. I'll be taking on a couple of those old challenges too...there's one where I'm about .23s behind D'wards...I love/hate it when it gets to that close...

electroplated - if you're up for a bit of duelling action, I'll be around this eve from about 2030 onwards...BTW, did you find out if using a headset works?


----------



## electroplated (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. No idea about headsets, I still don't own one, but feel free to shout obscenities at me when I bust you... 

Balls - just tried signing in a few times with no luck - googled and found this:




			
				playstation.com said:
			
		

> PlayStation Network is offline for scheduled maintenance from 16:05 on Wednesday 9 March 2011 until 03:00 on Thursday 10 March 2011, GMT.



twats!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah ha, I was going to pop on here last night to check that. 

Weird tho - there was a firmware update too, and that was working perfectly well. 

So, shall we re-schedule you watching me zoom off into the sunset while you're spinning around on a bed of spike strips for this evening?


----------



## electroplated (Mar 10, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> So, shall we re-schedule you watching me zoom off into the sunset while you're spinning around on a bed of spike strips for this evening?


 
We shall see about that... might have to wait till after bloc as I haven't decided whether I'm going tonight or tomorrow am.. You could probably do with the extra time to practice tbf...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 10, 2011)

You go away for your 'party' weekend mister. I'll be zipping around Fox Lair Pass and down the East Gorge Highway waiting for ya 

I might actually dig Burnout Paradise out again at some point.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2011)

I may be online for a brief period this eve Mr soze


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 11, 2011)

Dammit, missed you last night PT! Had a couple of mates over for dinner so didn't get on until about 2130 

Still, won 2 online Supercar class races, one by about 15s which I was well chuffed about.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 19, 2011)

paulie - trying to race you but just when it was finally sorted i got signed out - boo!
have setup another game now if you're still about


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 19, 2011)

Ta mate. I was having some connection issues also, possibly beer induced


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 21, 2011)

electroplated, sorry i couldn't accept your invite last night, i'd just promised her indoors that i was going to shut down and eat me tea - busted by the missus essentially.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 21, 2011)

haha - no worries - my missus has just come home and will be wanting some conversation or some such so i might get back on later if i'm lucky


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 22, 2011)

I now have the missus & baby back, so my attendences online might be sporadic or late night Fridays & weekends only now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 3, 2011)

nice one electroplated, enjpyed that little session 

you had my arse on a plate in that last one


----------



## electroplated (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah but the ones before that i was all over the shop and getting my arse kicked!

nice one


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, this baby bizniz...I dled the the triple pack (Lambo, Porsche & Armed & Dangerous) and haven't had a chance to get to work on them yet!

Bummer as well that you can't progress past level 20 in the rankings...


----------



## electroplated (Apr 4, 2011)

innit -  Even if the rank stops at 20, why does the score count have to stop at 2,000,000... seems odd


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2011)

Picked this up in the Steam sale. It's amazingly good fun. I haven't enjoyed a racer like this since the first Hot Pursuit. Looks stunning all souped up on PC as well. Fuck year


----------

